# Australia



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

The *Commonwealth of Australia* is a country in the Southern Hemisphere comprising the mainland of the world's smallest continent, the major island of Tasmania and a number of other islands in the Southern, Indian, and Pacific Oceans

Australia's has an area of 7,686,850 square kilometres. As of 2007 Australias population is 20,825,000.The Australian mainland has been inhabited for more than 42,000 years by Indigenous Australians.

By far the largest part of Australia is desert or semi-arid. Australia is the flattest continent, has the oldest and least fertile soils, and is the driest inhabited continent. Only the south-east and south-west corners of the continent have a temperate climate. Most of the population lives along the temperate south-eastern coastline. The landscapes of the northern part of the country, with a tropical climate, consist of rainforest, woodland, grassland, mangrove swamps and desert.

The largest City is Sydney but the capital is Canberra
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australia


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

Sydney​Sydney (pronounced /ˈsɪd.niː/) is the most populous city in Australia, with a metropolitan area population of over 4,200,000 people, and 151,920 within the city centre









*The Sydney Opera House*








The Sydney Opera House is located in Sydney, New South Wales, Australia. It is one of the most distinctive and famous 20th century buildings, and one of the most famous performing arts venues in the world. Situated on Bennelong Point in Sydney Harbour, with parkland to its south and close to the equally famous Sydney Harbour Bridge, the building and its surroundings form an iconic Australian image.

*The Sydney Harbour Bridge*








The Sydney Harbour Bridge is the main crossing of Sydney Harbour carrying rail, vehicular, and pedestrian traffic between the Sydney central business district (CBD) and the North Shore. The dramatic water vista of the bridge together with the nearby Sydney Opera House is an iconic image of both Sydney and Australia. The bridge is colloquially referred to as the Coathanger[1] because of its arch-based design, although this usage is less prevalent than it once was. The 75th anniversary of this iconic bridge was celebrated on March 18, 2007.

*Darling Harbour*








Darling Harbour is a locality of Sydney, New South Wales, Australia with a large recreational, pedestrian precinct. It is situated on the western edge of the Sydney central business district. The locality extends northwards from Chinatown, along both sides of Cockle Bay to King Street Wharf on the east, and to the suburb of Pyrmont on the west. Cockle Bay is just one of the waterways that makes up Darling Harbour, which opens north into the much larger Sydney Harbour.

*The Rocks*








The Rocks became established shortly after the colony's formation. The original buildings were made mostly of local sandstone, from which the area derives its name. From the earliest history of the settlement, the area had a reputation as a slum, often frequented by visiting sailors and prostitutes. During the late 1800s, the areas was dominated by a gang known as the Rocks Push. It maintained this rough reputation until approximately the 1970s.


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

meh sydney.......... not really fond of that place


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

Jayme001 said:


> meh sydney.......... not really fond of that place


I know Melbourne is better but i'm gonna do that now


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

awesome ^^ Post pics of Ramsay st ! ( Pin Oak Court) hahaha


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

Melbourne​*Melbourne* (pronounced /ˈmel.bən/) is the second most populous city in Australia, with a metropolitan area population of approximately 3.7 million (2006 estimate) (p.s Jaime I hope you don't mind if I use pics from your melbourne thread bcos they are really good)









*Parliament House of Victoria*








Parliament House in Melbourne has been the seat of the Parliament of Victoria, Australia, since 1855, except for the years 1901 to 1927, when it was occupied by the Parliament of Australia. It is the largest 19th century public building in Australia and one of the finest examples of the civic architecture of the British Empire period anywhere in the world.

*Flinders St. Train Station*








Flinders Street Station is the central railway station of the suburban rail network of Melbourne, Australia. It is on the corner of Flinders and Swanston Streets next to the Yarra River in the heart of the city, stretching from Swanston Street to Queen Street and covering two city blocks. Each weekday, approximately 105,000 commuters and 1,500 trains pass through it.

*Shrin of remembrance*








The Shrine of Remembrance, located in St Kilda Road, Melbourne, is one of the largest war memorials in Australia. It was built as a memorial to the men and women of Victoria who served in World War I, but soon came to be seen as Australia's major memorial to all the 60,000 Australians who died in the war. It now serves as a memorial for all Australians who served in war and it is the site of annual observances of ANZAC Day (25 April) and Remembrance Day (11 November).

*Victoria State Library*








The State Library of Victoria is the central library of the state of Victoria, Australia, located in the city of Melbourne. It is situated on the block bounded by Swanston, La Trobe, Russell, and Little Lonsdale Streets, in the northern centre of the central business district. The Library's combined collections contain over 1.5 million books and 16,000 serials, including the diaries of the city's founders, John Batman and John Pascoe Fawkner, as well as the folios of Captain James Cook.

*Queen Victoria Market*








The Queen Victoria Market is a major landmark in Melbourne, Australia and is the largest open air market in the Southern Hemisphere.

*Eureka Tower*








Eureka Tower is the tallest residential building in the world, when measured either by the height of its roof, or by the height of its highest habitable floor. The building stands 297.3m in height (300m above sea level), with 91 storeys above ground plus one basement level

*Federation Square*








Federation Square (or Fed Square) is a public square in the city of Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

Jayme001 said:


> awesome ^^ Post pics of Ramsay st ! ( Pin Oak Court) hahaha


I don't have any pics of it


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

these pics look like there from my thread ........... !


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

Nature​
*Kakadu National Park*








Kakadu National Park is located within the Alligator Rivers Region of the Northern Territory of Australia. It covers an area of 19,804 square kilometres, extending nearly 200 kilometres from north to south and over 100 kilometres from east to west. It is the size of Israel, about one-third the size of Tasmania, or nearly half the size of Switzerland.

*Uluru*








Uluṟu, also known as Ayers Rock, is a large sandstone rock formation in the southern part of the Northern Territory, central Australia. It lies 335 km (208 mi) southwest of the nearest large town, Alice Springs; 450 km (280 mi) by road. Together with Kata Tjuṯa, Uluṟu forms one of two landmarks that are the main features of the Uluṟu - Kata Tjuṯa National Park. Uluṟu is sacred to the Pitjantjatjara and Yankunytjatjara, the Aboriginal people of the area. It has many springs, waterholes, rock caves and ancient paintings. Uluṟu is listed as a World Heritage Site for its natural and man-made attributes.

Uluru cave drawings









*Simpson Desert*


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

Jayme001 said:


> these pics look like there from my thread ........... !


I put a ps on the top of the melbourne thread saying i hope you don't mind me borrowing them because they are really good photos


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

there is a hand full taken by me, i dont mind..


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

*Blue Mountains*








The Blue Mountains of New South Wales, Australia, are situated approximately 100 kilometres west of Sydney. They are a range of sandstone geological structures that reach to at least 1190 metres AHD (in the Lithgow area).

*Mt. Kosciuszko*








Mount Kosciuszko, located in the Snowy Mountains, in Kosciuszko National Park, is the highest mountain in mainland Australia at 2,228 m above sea level. It was named by the Polish explorer Count Paul Strzelecki in 1840 in honour of the Polish national hero General Tadeusz Kościuszko


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

Jayme001 said:


> there ia hand full taken by me, i dont mind..


I thought they were really good, Better then the ones on google because they ones on google don't really capture Melbourne


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

Aussie Animals ! 

*Koala*

















*Kangaroo*










*Platypus*










I'll add more


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

*Great barrier reef*








The Great Barrier Reef is the world's largest coral reef system,[1][2] composed of roughly 3,000 individual reefs and 900 islands that stretch for 2,600 kilometres (1,616 mi) and cover an area of approximately 344,400 km².[3][4] The reef is located in the Coral Sea, off the coast of Queensland in northeast Australia. A large part of the reef is protected by the Great Barrier Reef Marine Park.

*The 12 Apostles*








The Twelve Apostles are a collection of natural limestone stacks standing just off shore in the Port Campbell National Park, on the Great Ocean Road in Victoria, Australia. Their proximity to one another has made the site a popular tourist attraction.

*Wave Rock*








Wave Rock is a natural rock formation located east of the small town of Hyden in Western Australia. It derives its name from the fact that it is shaped like a large, smooth wave. It should be pointed out that the shape of the rock is not caused by a wave phenomenon. Instead, its rounded wave-like shape has been formed by weathering and water erosion, which has undercut the base, leaving a rounded overhang. It is likely that this remarkable shape was caused by the weathering of the rock below ground before it was exposed. The rock itself is about 15 metres high and approximately 110 metres long, and consists mainly of granite.


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

Our best beaches​
*Bondi Beach, Sydney*









*Cottesloe Beach, Perth*









*Surfers Paradise, Gold Coast*


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

^^ great pictures.thanks.Gold Coast definitely my favourite


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

Outlying islands​
*Norfolk Island*









*Christmas Island*









*Rottnest Island*









*Whitsunday Islands*


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

the whitsundays is awesome i wanna go there, to bad Victoria dosent have beachs like these


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

Jayme001 said:


> the whitsundays is awesome i wanna go there, to bad Victoria dosent have beachs like these


I know, well to make up for it we do have the best city in Australia


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

Jayme001 said:


> I used to love the Tazi devil i wanted one as a pet ! there soooo cute !


lol but they will bite your hand off if you try to touch them


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

yeah i guess so, unless u rised one when it was just born and it will grow up to likeing you haha


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

Vixtro said:


> *Tasmanian Devil*
> Cute.......
> 
> 
> ...


That kind of reminds me of one of our dogs. When his mouth is closed he's adorable but he opens it he looks like a vicious beast. :lol:


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

Jayme001 said:


> yeah i guess so, unless u rised one when it was just born and it will grow up to likeing you haha


But their natural instincts will kick in and the next thing you will know is that they're munching on you. lol. I've never seen a tame tassie devil


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

Purple Dreams said:


> That kind of reminds me of one of our dogs. When his mouth is closed he's adorable but he opens it he looks like a vicious beast. :lol:


:lol: hahaha. You should see tasmanian devil when they are babies. They look really cute but they are still really agro and psycho


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

Tasmanian Tiger-extinct


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

Australia Tourist Clip Where the bloody hell are you ?


----------



## shawarma (Nov 9, 2006)

so much animals becoming extinct hno:


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

Jayme001 said:


> Australia Tourist Clip Where the bloody hell are you ?


I love that ad so much, it makes me proud of everything Australia is but I can't believe some countries censored it because it said bloody, I mean OMG it's just a word, if it upsets people they should just get over it. lol


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

people still claim to see the tasmanian tiger in the wild, we must not let any more animals become extinct


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

in the UK i think they beep the word Bloody hahaha


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

Jayme001 said:


> in the UK i think they beep the word Bloody hahaha


lol the UK invented the word and they use it as much as we do


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

Melbourne 




Adelaide




Brisbane




Gold Coast 




Perth




Sydeny
ZZWMwjheNs


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

deleted


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Townsville beach front:


----------



## arun' (Apr 21, 2007)

OMG... Australia is so beautiful... still so far


----------



## Ursyn (Jun 20, 2003)

Very good thread Vixtro, thanks. Will you show us other cities, Karijini National Park and many more interesting places which you have there?

Could you mark all of this places on a map?


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Great thread and man i need to search more for thread's.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Uluru is fantastic


----------

